# New, incredible species of Excidobates



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Santiago Ron & colleagues just came out with this paper, full text can be accessed here:

Pap. Avulsos Zool. (São Paulo) - vol.52*issue32

And a couple photos here:

Excidobates condor


Incredible frog! Tiny, warty, lives in cloud forest, and is sister to E. mysteriosus!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for posting. Only the abstract is in english. Is the habitat similar to mysteriosus?


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

No, this species occurs at a much higher elevation in what seems to be something like cloud forest. That area seems pretty wet, unlike mysteriosus habitat.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting, thanks. Around cordillera de condor?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Why doesn't USP have a portuguese version??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool!!


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

mmm obviously is not new, but a hybrid between Atelopus ignescens and Andinobates abditus!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Very cool! It's incredible how many new species are still out there for us to find.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

.....now available as CB adults from Germany....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nah, not flashy enough.


----------

